# festplatten zusammenfassen



## volker (25 Oktober 2005)

hallo

ist vielleicht nicht unbedingt das richtige forum für so eine frage, aber ich versuchs einfach mal.

gibt es unter win xp eine möglichkeit 2 festplatten zusammenzufassen, das diese unter windows als ein laufwerk/freigabe erscheinen?


----------



## Anonymous (25 Oktober 2005)

*Festplatten zusammenfassen*

Hallo volker,
meinst Du vielleicht einen RAID-0 Verbund. Der macht 2 Laufwerke zu einem einzigen phyikalischem Laufwerk und hat wesentlich bessere Zugriffszeiten auf die Platten als auf ein einzelnes Laufwerk. Man sollte aber dafür möglichst gleichartige Laufwerke verwenden, sonst kann es Probleme geben. Das MB muss RAID-0 unterstützen oder Du brauchst entsprechende Treiber dafür.
Wenn Du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, kannst Du Dir zusätzlich zum RAID-0 noch den RAID-1 einrichten. Dann hast Du zu den Vorteilen des schnellen RAID-0 Zugriffs auf die Platten noch die Sicherheit durch RAID-1 mittels gespiegelter Festplatten, trägt ungemein zur Datensicherheit bei :lol: .
Allerdings brauchst Du dann zum RAID-0/1 Verbund mindestens vier gleichartige Festplatten. Aber das macht sich je nach Aufgabenstellung sehr schnell bezahlt.
Gruß
Gast ???
PS : Das ganze lässt sich bis zum RAID-5 steigern, aber den Rest kannst Du Dir jetzt zusammengooglen.


----------



## knabi (25 Oktober 2005)

Ich glaube, bei XP gibt es die Möglichkeit, ein Software-Raid zu machen und damit 2 Platten zusammenzufassen...muß ich mal sehen, ob ich das finde...


----------



## knabi (25 Oktober 2005)

Also erst mal geht's wohl nur bei XP Prof, und dann sieh mal hier:

http://www.computer.de/computer/dr-detail.cfm?ID=6565


----------



## volker (26 Oktober 2005)

*NeNe*
ich glaube ihr versteht mich falsch.

ich möchte kein raid fahren.

ich möchte 2 patitionen von zwei festplatten zu einer partition zusammenfassen.

so änlich wie in einem san system (san ?. doch ich glaub so hiess es)

ein bildchen welches das vielleicht ein wenig verdeutlicht.


----------



## Zefix (26 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,
ob das mit Partitionen auch geht weiss ich nicht,
Aber ich hab bei einem meiner Systeme mit mehreren Festplatten sowas gemacht.
Aus 2 Platten machte ich "eine".

Das ganze schimpft sich unter Win2000 dynamischer Datenträger oder so.
Unter Verwaltung-> Computerverwaltung->Datenträgerverwaltung.

Soviel ich weiss müssen beide Platten NTFS Formatiert sein.
Die Platten "Dynamisch" machen und  weiter weiss ichs nicht mehr 
Wird sich dann aber von selbst erklären. Glaub da heissts dann was von übergreifend oder so.


Aber heikle Daten würde ich da nicht drauf Speichern...

Gruss Andy


----------



## knabi (26 Oktober 2005)

Und das wäre ja genau ein RAID 0-Verbund, zwei Partitionen zusammenfassen und als eine Platte ansprechen.


----------



## volker (26 Oktober 2005)

ok, hast recht. 
hab bei wikipadia mal nachgelesen.

ich dachte raid wäre grundsätzlich nur zur datensicherung (redundanz).
raid 0 ist fällt da wohl ein bisschen anders. aber so wie es aussieht kann ich damit nur 2 gleich grosse platten zusammenfassen.

dann hab ich noch RAIDn entdeckt das kann verschieden grosse platten zusammenfassen.

aber eben nur komplette platten.
und ich brauch das für partitionen.


----------



## Zottel (26 Oktober 2005)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> ok, hast recht.
> hab bei wikipadia mal nachgelesen.
> 
> ich dachte raid wäre grundsätzlich nur zur datensicherung (redundanz).
> ...


RAID ist sowohl zur Redundanz als als auch zur Erhöhung der Geschwindigkeit anwendbar, je nach RAID-Level. Habe jetzt die Levels nicht im Kopf. Irgendwo gibt es die Situation, daß jede Datei auf beide Platten aufgeteilt wird, wodurch beide gleichzeitig lesen und schreiben und so im Endeffekt schneller fertig sind. Redundanz ist dann keine gegeben, im Gegenteil sind alle Daten futsch, wenn eine Platte defekt ist.
Das (oder RAID generell) auf Partitionen anzuwenden,  bringt gar nichts, weil die Köpfe lange Verfahrwege von einer P. zur anderen hätten.
Partitionen zu einer logische Einheit zusammenzufassen, geht mit dynamischen Datenträgern. Der Sinn ist einfach, den Platz "am Stück" nutzen und ohne Neuformatierung umverteilen zu können.
Ich weiß nicht welche Windows-Version (2k, XP) das auf welchem Level (Home, Professional, Server) kann, aber in den letzten 6 Monaten gab es da mal einen Beitrag in der c't wie man der abgespeckten Version in Bezug auf RAID und/oder dynamische Datenträger die Fähigkeit des großen Bruders verschaffen kann, mit Patches oder Registryeinträgen.


----------



## knabi (26 Oktober 2005)

In dem Fall wäre es ein RAID Level0, ein sogenanntes "Stripe-Set". Da er zwei Partitionen unterschiedlicher Platten zusammenfassen wollte, würde das schon Sinn mache, nur sollten die Partitionen eben gleich groß sein.

Diese Strip-Sets sind momentan (als Hardware-Lösung) in vielen Kaufhaus- oder Dicounter-PCs verbaut, da steht dann "Gigantische 500GB Festplatte", in Wirklichkeit sind zwei 250GB Platten  mit einem Raid-Controller verbaut und laufen auf Raid Level 0, was eigentlich unverantwortlich ist, da das Betriebssystem und alle Daten futsch sind, sobal eine der Platten aussteigt :roll:


----------



## Zottel (26 Oktober 2005)

knabi schrieb:
			
		

> In dem Fall wäre es ein RAID Level0, ein sogenanntes "Stripe-Set". Da er zwei Partitionen unterschiedlicher Platten zusammenfassen wollte, würde das schon Sinn mache, nur sollten die Partitionen eben gleich groß sein.


Sorry, das Stripe-Set erscheint nach außen als eine Platte. Darauf kann man dann Partitionen einrichten. Die kann die RAID-Hardware gar nicht sehen. Unter Linux könnte mann die Partionen eventuell dann per Soft-Raid wieder zu einem Stripe-Set zusammenfassen. Ob Windows das kann, weiß ich nicht Das wäre absolut verrückt: Im Ergebnis würden beide Paltten heftigste Kopfbewegungen machen, weil beim Verteilen der Zugriffe durch das Soft-RAID0 ständig völlig verschiedene Regionen auf den Platten des Hardware-RAID0 angefahren würden. Es ist genau so sinnlos,  wie zwei Partitionen einer Platte zu einem Stripe-Set zusammenzufassen.
Vielleicht wär's ein guter Härtetest für die Mechanik.


----------



## Zefix (26 Oktober 2005)

knabi schrieb:
			
		

> Da er zwei Partitionen unterschiedlicher Platten zusammenfassen wollte, würde das schon Sinn mache, nur sollten die Partitionen eben gleich groß sein.
> 
> Ob dies bei der von der Windows Boardmittel Lösung sein muss weiss ich nicht.Bei mir sinds halt 2 gleiche Platten gewesen.
> Aber warum sollte es mit Partitionen nicht gehen?
> ...


----------



## knabi (26 Oktober 2005)

Ich glaube, wir reden aneinander vorbei   

Volker möchte ja je eine Partition von zwei verschiedenen Platten zu einer gemeinsamen Partition zusammenfassen, und das ohne zusätzliche Hardware. Das entspräche in etwa einem Hardware-Raid 0: Zwei Platten, die mittels Controller zu einer Platte zusammengefaßt werden.

Natürlich gibt es dabei lustige Sachen, wie wenn man von einer anderen Partition einer der beiden Platten auf die neue Geamtpartition kopiert - der Kopf ackert wie verrückt. Macht er aber auch im Normalbetrieb, wenn innerhalb einer Platte kopiert wird. Ob das ganze nun Sinn macht oder nicht, hängt letztendlich vom Anwendungsfall ab. Die Systempartition sollte sich natürlich möglichst nicht auf einer der beiden Platten befinden.


----------



## volker (26 Oktober 2005)

@zottel
dynamischer datenträger war genau das schlagwort.

wenn man weiss wonach man suchen muss, findet man auch was.  :wink: 

habe hier was entdeckt. http://www.wintotal.de/Artikel/datentraegerverwaltung/datentraegerverwaltung.php
etwa im unteren drittel.

habe das zwar noch nicht alles komplett gelesen, aber so wie ich das sehe, ist das genau das was ich haben will.


----------



## Zefix (27 Oktober 2005)

Zefix schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Das ganze schimpft sich unter Win2000 *dynamischer* Datenträger oder so.
> Unter Verwaltung-> Computerverwaltung->Datenträgerverwaltung.
> ...


Wer lesen kann.... 
Würd sagen ich war früher dran :;


----------



## Ralle (7 November 2005)

@Volker

Bei der letzten ct 23/2005 gibt es anbei wieder eine CD, die enthält ein Programm, das dir vielleicht behilflich sein kann. (Junction Link Magic)

hier noch ein Link:
http://www.downlinx.com/proghtml/355/35505.htm


----------

